# More knee jerk BS



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Michelle Wu wants to 'get specific' about how to demilitarize Boston police | Boston.com
Are you kidding me? What do a counter-sniper rifles and SWAT gear have to do with a single incident of improper neck restraint in a city 1,390.6 miles away from Boston?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

She any relation to Kung Flu?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

I wonder if she realizes that the military doesn’t really use rubber bullets . . .


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Air Force sergeant accused of killing Santa Cruz Sheriff's Office deputy in ambush, police say

THIS IS WHY we need the equipment you stupid fucking CUNT!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

In other cities and states, departments do progressive things that save lives like issuing patrol rifles or allowing officers to carry a personally-owned (and paid for) rifle.

If defunding or demilitarizing police is her end goal, maybe she should train crackheads to ahem, peacefully subdue violent suspects.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

North Hollywood Shootout: Retired LAPD officer recalls gun battle on 20th anniversary

Im sure this could never happen again.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Naaaaahhhhhh...abnormality.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

https://nypost.com/2020/06/06/maven-staffers-call-for-shutdown-of-blue-lives-matter-website/
And even more knee jerk bs. Now they are shutting down the Blue Lives Matter website.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Drebbin said:


> North Hollywood Shootout: Retired LAPD officer recalls gun battle on 20th anniversary
> 
> Im sure this could never happen again.


Why didn't the cops just shoot the bad guys in the knees? Would have stopped the whole thing! I see it all the time on cops TV shows!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

trueblue said:


> Why didn't the cops just shoot the bad guys in the knees? Would have stopped the whole thing! I see it all the time on cops TV shows!


Actually, they did.... unintentionally of course. Unbeknownst to the officers, the suspects had strips of body armor on their legs, while one had them on his arms as well. Who knew!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Fire arm blog did a good write up on the incident. 
https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog...g6Wu0hY3D2nh5vqj4l2V7xE1R79QELHJ41xOpJ9pwfGQ8


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Drebbin said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/06/06/maven-staffers-call-for-shutdown-of-blue-lives-matter-website/
> And even more knee jerk bs. Now they are shutting down the Blue Lives Matter website.


New site The Fur Missile - Law Enforcement News


----------



## Mcgarrett (Jun 14, 2020)

While I usually love Chief Brian Kyes our of Chelsea PD he needs to show some backbone and support his guys ! This After he just tried to cherry Pick who was covered in his disability bill. All Officers that wear the badge should be covered !! He tried to say that because the School guys and the Troopers were getting bad press they could do their own law. So if a Trooper gets stabbed and a Raynham guy does too what’s the difference!? We’re all in it together! I also know
Of a BPD and T guy that are out and can’t believe how much they get beat up financially. If your a new guy and making 42 a year and get injured ( real injury not slip at the gas station, stabbed, shot, struck by car) and go out you have to pay your full deductible ( this kid pays $7250 last year , health insurance $5000, loses all his details and ot. ( 38,450)
So now your down to under $29,000 a year when you were doing your job and got assaulted. Other states at very least cover your medical bills, some even put you out at 100% in these violent assaults. Again I know he wants the bill to pass but telling certain guys that wear the badge that they won’t have $$ for the food never mind the mortgage because he doesn’t want to dog for them. The Senator sponsor specifically said he wasn’t in favor of all officers. So go tell those two officers who were shot and stabbed in the line of duty that !


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

“Studies are clear that militarized police departments are more likely to kill civilians,”

Ms. Wu, please name these studies, when they were conducted, who conducted them and then show a comparison to counter studies. If you're going on record making a statement like the one above as a public official, you damn well better have the sense to defend it. If you can and do, I will respect you and may even support your arguments, but until that time, be specific or be less demanding.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> "Studies are clear that militarized police departments are more likely to kill civilians,"
> 
> Ms. Wu, please name these studies, when they were conducted, who conducted them and then show a comparison to counter studies. If you're going on record making a statement like the one above as a public official, you damn well better have the sense to defend it. If you can and do, I will respect you and may even support your arguments, but until that time, be specific or be less demanding.


But but but...Most experts agree...and recent studies show...and there's an academic consensus...and the results showed statistical significance...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> "Studies are clear that militarized police departments are more likely to kill civilians,"
> 
> Ms. Wu, please name these studies, when they were conducted, who conducted them and then show a comparison to counter studies. If you're going on record making a statement like the one above as a public official, you damn well better have the sense to defend it. If you can and do, I will respect you and may even support your arguments, but until that time, be specific or be less demanding.


Shhh..... You're not supposed to think for yourself or ask questions. Just believe what you are told and follow your "leaders".


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> "Studies are clear that militarized police departments are more likely to kill civilians,"
> 
> Ms. Wu, please name these studies, when they were conducted, who conducted them and then show a comparison to counter studies. If you're going on record making a statement like the one above as a public official, you damn well better have the sense to defend it. If you can and do, I will respect you and may even support your arguments, but until that time, be specific or be less demanding.


JIM!
Cut the BS! You *know* she has put thousands of hours into the research of this topic! The fact that she is an educated woman of color, elected to a position where she is required to be responsible enough to know what is best for us, and make decisions for us, and speak 100% irrefutable truth to us, is enough to convince me. You are clearly over the line you facist, militaristic, campus killer-pig! 
BTW..........
Does ANYBODY know what a "Militarized" police department is? Can anybody name one that is "militarized?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

SSPO..?

Constables?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Does ANYBODY know what a "Militarized" police department is? Can anybody name one that is "militarized?


Air Force Security Police?


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

The whole term of “police militarization” has been inflated for decades now ever since the very creation of SWAT after the unfortunate series of events that resulted in underarmed LA patrolmen and patrolwomen being outgunned by people with high powered weapons. Often times, the counterpoint used by those who wish for disarmament tends to be the European argument. The reason why most patrolmen and patrolwomen carry AR15s and have to sometimes wear type 3A, 3 and 4 armor is because of the presence of both legal and illegal firearms by all types of civilians. The contingency exists BECAUSE of the presence of legal and illegal firearms. If it weren’t the case and our nation would be isolated as our fellow humans across the Atlantic, patrolmen and patrolwomen wouldn’t need to routinely carry firearms. And even within the UK, armed response is still in reserve and in active use (within important areas in London) especially because of the global threat of terrorism. Not including the routinely armed police constables in Northern Ireland who were also formerly outgunned by the IRA. The armament used by LEO’s is a necessary contingency in our imperfect world where at any moment something could happen. After what happened in the Commonwealth in 2013, where our own people were affected by senseless tragedy; it is even more imperative for patrolmen and patrolwomen to be adequately equipped to respond because a can of mace isn’t gonna do much on some yahoo with a handgun.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> BTW..........
> Does ANYBODY know what a "Militarized" police department is? Can anybody name one that is "militarized?


CMPSA


----------

